# Look at this baby



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This baby is up for adoption with GRAACE out of Indiana. He suffers from megaesohigas and the foster family built him this to eat. I thought if anyone on here has a dog that has this this could be helpful. He is a 18 month goldendoodle.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's so sweet! And he's just adorable. I hope he finds the perfect forever home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is adorable, what a great chair the fosters built for him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He doesn't look like any golden doodle I've ever seen - the ears are way too long and the legs way too short. Maybe he's a cocker spaniel/golden mix intstead. 

In any case, he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> He doesn't look like any golden doodle I've ever seen - the ears are way too long and the legs way too short. Maybe he's a cocker spaniel/golden mix intstead.
> 
> In any case, he's absolutely adorable!


Your right about his ears. It says he only weighs 30 lbs.


----------



## wmax (Dec 1, 2015)

he looks cute, hopefully he will get adopted in a good family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

Riley is just adorable!! He will need a very special home.


----------

